# please id these serras



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some pics of 2 fish that i have and need help identifing.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

My guesses are the first one is a Serrasalmus Rhom and second one is Serrasalmus Maculatus. =) hope im right. That baby piranha is a Serrasalmus though.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

The last 2 look like a mac to me first one rhom, posible sanchezi better pic and it is hard to id at that size


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1 & 2 are juvenile S. sanchezi

Last photos are S. maculatus.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Im getting better at this lol


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks for iding the mac. i will put up better pics of the other fish soon.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Yesterday, 11:17 PM
> Im getting better at this lol


Yes you are. ID complete.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some better pics of the first fish.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> here are some better pics of the first fish.


It doesnt look like a sanchezi to me at all........ IMO, its either a rhom or a compressus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Have a supported opinion is good.  However take a look at that link where many small and large S. sanchezi are shown. By now GoJamieGo you should have learned that I'm rarely wrong on ID's. Also check out OPEFE. I keep a good description there of S. sanchezi. I could see that you might think it is S. rhombeus, but the juvenile fish is not close. Look at the belly serrae and the opercle blemish. Those are common features of S. sanchezi. As for S. compressus...you are absolutely fishing on that one. This fish in the photos doesn't even come close to S. compressus in body shape or pattern.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

#1 S. rhombeus
#2 S. maculatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:31 PM
> #1 S. rhombeus
> #2 S. maculatus


With growth and a better photo.......time will tell.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i see the scutes also. frank is propbably right but like he said...time will tell


----------

